# Post your favorite game music!



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's a few of mine. Post yours, if some of you feel like it.

Those are from Gradius III











Some nice ones from Double Dragon 1 and 2:











and last but not least, Castlevania!






I'm not sure if the thread goes in entertainment or not, but feel free to move it, mods


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Killer Instinct

Fulgore's Level


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

hard to recall everything I liked, but I really liked the xenogears ost, though its been so long since I heard any of it.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Double Dragon is definitely up there. And Mario Kart! I forgot all about that game.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Sarlacc Unleashed
from Star Wars: The Force Unleashed


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Embedding isnt working

Doom





Rainbow Six


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow youtube overkill in this thread...

Links would be a lot faster instead of embedding--especially since it's just a song.

There's a lot of good stuff out there though...

I'm particularly fond of this version of LoZ3:ALtP and also this version of Starfox

Does anyone remember Ys3?

There was quite a few good songs just released for that.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

fond fond memories...


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dragon Quest 5 - Ship music 



From Wiki "Dragon Quest is such a cultural phenomenon in Japan that there are live-action ballets (being the first video game to inspire a ballet),[51][52] musical concerts, and audio CDs based on the Dragon Quest universe.[7] It was the first video game series to have its music performed live by an orchestra.[53] Since 1987, music from Dragon Quest has been performed annually in Japan in concert halls."

2 sad songs from Grandia 2:
A Deus 



Despair & Hope 




Jet Set Radio - Humming the Bassline


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Good ones from *Legend of Mana.*

intro:





battle theme:





I could post almost all the soundtrack for this game. It's that good.

And here's some from *Diablo 1 and 2.*

Act 1 Village:





Harrogath:





Tristram Village:





^this is very beautiful music.


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

Jeremy Soule!!!











I've never even played Guild Wars, haha. I love Jeremy Soule though. He made the music for Oblivion, Morrowind, Guild Wars, Zomg, KOTOR, and a bunch more. He's like the only video game composer out there.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree about Diablo 1 music. Trstram village <3


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

By the way, i'd rather see embedded youtube vids posted. I cannot be bothered to open up new links for each individual song. Its easier to just play each vid on the same page!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

some good music when you just woke up 

Doom 3 opening theme






The best metroid metroid music, ever.

Kraid's Lair theme.






Another good metroid one(Prime)

Chozo Artifact temple


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't have that many games but these are my favorites out of the ones I have.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Shadow of the Colossus, Braid, and Demigod have excellent soundtracks. I'm also a fan of the soundtracks of Deus Ex, the Unreal Tournament series, Bionic Commando: Rearmed, Divine Divinity, the Hitman series as well as anything else done by Jesper Kyd, Shenmue, the Silent Hill series and Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. There are many game soundtracks I haven't listed, but those are some of my favorites.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

starting at 1:01 is my favorite.

ALIENS 3 SEGA GENESIS. All the levels are pretty good music.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

a bit of ff7 music











you can't beat nobuo uematsu when it comes to video game music


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## ravenwulf (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

- Hell March.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

god of war soundtrack


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I hate youtube embedded threads because my computers so slow... dont know if these have been posted: ff2 and 3, chrono trigger, earthbound. Does gta count as "video game music" ? as a child of the 80's-90's Vice city and san andreas have the best music ever.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Ronneh (Jun 17, 2009)

Civ 4 



Sin episodes


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, the pre-bc login memories... so... epic.

+ basically all of the vanilla wow soundtrack, and the song on the original cinematic trailer.
link:


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)




----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hatsune Miku singing the Pokemon Gym Theme.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)




----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)




----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I am a fan of the Super Mario Galaxy soundtrack, particularly the Gusty Galaxy music:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This music is from Arcana on Snes... a very underated game. One of my favorite.






this is a great battle theme.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 13, 2009)

Earthbound - Snowman





Killer7 - _Entire_ OST... seriously.

Ocarina of Time - Final Battle





Okami - Himiko's Sorrow





Silent Hill 3 - Memory of the Waters





Tales of Symphonia - Regal's Theme





Terranigma - Fyda's Theme





Twilight Princess - Horseback Battle





Probably more, but I can't think of it all at the moment.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I used to put these on cassette tape so I could listen to them on vacation. I'm sure there are more, but these are the first two that came to mind.


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

I love game music so I had to post some of my Favs.
Nobuo Uematsu, Yasunori Mitsuda, and Yoko Shimomura are all amazing. There's a whole lot more that I like, but these are some of the best.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

The _Battletoads _pause breakdown. Those who know, know.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

UUDDLRLRBA Start


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> UUDDLRLRBA Start


holy shhh that was 

i want my fingers to be able to do that someday!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ river city ransom, lol.
that was such a fun game.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

One of my favorite songs.






I love the epic music that the neverwinter nights games have.






I like the quake 2 soundtrack a lot too.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

TheUnwelcome said:


> I like the quake 2 soundtrack a lot too.


Q2 had one of the best soundtracks of all time imo.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Anything Zelda (particularly Ocarina of Time)
Perfect Dark (N64 version, not crappy xbox one)
Goldeneye 64
Oblivion


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

> Q2 had one of the best soundtracks of all time imo.


''

Hellz yea dude!!


----------



## daydream (Nov 17, 2008)

nightrain said:


>


Yes! Thanks for posting these. Shadow of the Colossus's soundtrack is very well done. It has a range of large battle music to soft melancholic tunes like that one.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I like Shadow of the collosus music too, but I never finished playing that game  Anyways, battlemusic (I'm a sucker for battlemusic )




This game sucks but the battle theme is good:





I would also post "man with the machine gun" from FFVIII but it's already there


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> The _Battletoads _pause breakdown. Those who know, know.


those who know also know how damn hard those games are :lol


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Not necessarily favourite tracks, but a sampling from games with music I like:


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol, I love that ambience music in Super Metroid.


----------



## silenthills (Apr 26, 2009)

This one just gets me pumped for battle.





An old fave. This series sucks (your soul). 





Super Castlevania IV's music is one of the best. This song is pretty epic, especially when you're fighting your way up to Dracula.

I love VGM. I'm definitely going to put aside some time to listen to these.


----------



## Chemical Imbalance (Aug 25, 2009)

The music from Castlevania: SOtN I've always liked.
Zelda: A Link to the Past's music from the SNES has nostalgic value for me too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

silenthills said:


> An old fave. This series sucks (your soul).


yep, they sure know how to tell a story well in Legacy of Kain. This series is great.
I loved kain's little comments in the first LOK when you stepped on those little marks on the ground.

I was kinda sad to see they went into a more action oriented theme for the sequels, but in the end they turned out to be pretty fun.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

In consideration of those with slower connections I'll only embed one video, the rest are links:
_Zelda Ocarina of Time:_ Forest Temple theme...it's so haunting yet calming.





A few of my favourites:
_Perfect Dark: Alien Conflict_
_Zelda Ocarina of Time :_ Saria's Song - Piano
_The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind _theme
_Freelancer_ - Bar 2 Track (poor game, great soundtrack)

My other fave's would be the entire soundtrack for _Fallout 3_, most _Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ songs and Deus Ex II: Invisible War. Also old Sega, SNES and N64 game music for childhood nostalgia. I guess I love most game music because it reminds me of my childhood. Is that a bad thing? (yes I did play outside...sometimes...)


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

This one gets me all sad...


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

We can't forget halo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rumjungle said:


> In consideration of those with slower connections I'll only embed one video, the rest are links:
> _Zelda Ocarina of Time:_ Forest Temple theme...it's so haunting yet calming.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not usually into game music but Zelda Ocarina of Time was one of my favorites.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Red Alert 3 main theme : 




Unreal Tournament 2003 menu theme: 




Empire Earth "Shadows" :


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

2 melancholic songs, I like that kind of stuff.











*You guys should also check out this site:* http://rpgmusic.org/


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

This song is so amazing


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the earthbound soundtrack


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I want to cry whenever I hear this song :cry


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I used to love this game!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Midna's Lament...I've always seen it called Midna's desperate Hour.
Honestly I could fill this topic with Zelda, Mario, Sonic, Illusion of Gaia and Donkey Kong County music, but I'll only put a couple in.
The legendary Zelda overworld theme (16-bit style)





Sky Garden, form an overlooked SNES game (Illusion of Gaia or Illusion of Time if you're in Europe)





and last (of my chosen 3) and most certainly not least.
The award winning Stickerbrush Symphony from Donkey Kong Country 2


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Great soundtrack for a great shooter.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Final Fantasy IV-Four Archfiends





Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door-Dooplis Theme





Super Mario RPG-Seeing Dreams Through Windows of the Stars





Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess-Midna's Lament





Mario & Luigi: Bower's Inside Story-Final Battle





These were just the ones I could think of off the top of my head. I have A LOT more.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Kingdom hearts =)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's some of the awesome music for Systemshock 2











Most of the tracks are worth listening to. Seriously.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

If anyone enjoys classic video game music and doesn't mind explicit language, I highly suggest looking up The Adventures of Duane and Brand0. They remix classic video game music and add lyrics to it. Here's an example of one of their songs


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ryu's Theme






Ninja Gaiden


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't put up links but Nobuo Uematsu composes awesome music:
The Legendary Beast, Liberi Fatali, The Landing, Force Your Way, Ending Theme all on FFVIII and To Zanarkand, Yuna's Theme, etc from FFX and One-Winged Angel(so gets me pumped xD) from FFVII....so many more...Final Fantasy is just a library of amazing music of his :yes
Akira Yamaoka does the Silent Hill music...creepy yet evokes emotion and Mary Elizabeth McGlynn put in some beautiful vocals on You're Not Here, I Want Love, Letter-From the Lost Days and Lost Carol plus more.
Utada Hikaru for Kingdome Hearts....Simple and Clean and Sanctuary are sooo pretty.
I really like Devils Never Cry from Devil May Cry 3...can't remember who it was by though :/
Chrono Cross has some cool music.....I love video game OSTs
My phone is littered in majority by video game music ringtones :yes :heart


----------



## ironheart (Aug 14, 2009)

Shin Akuma - Great post!! The Ryu track nearly had me hyperventilating in a nostalgic stupor!! 

In addition to the ones that illlamedown has already mentioned (most of which are classics) I'm also very fond of the "Zeromus" theme from FF4 (except the DS version which was horribly diluted).

Other stunning soundtracks include Panzer Dragoon Saga and Phantasy Star Online.


----------



## Weoh (Nov 22, 2009)

Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=142904ECFCE066AE

Available for download here: http://www.terra-arcanum.com/sierra/media/media-soundtrack.html


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Epic.


----------

